# Briggs Ready Start Question



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Briggs Ready Start Question: I came a across a ready start and it would not start, took of the air filter the choke plate was closed, I squired a shot of starting fluid and it fired right up and started up agaian and again. I let sit overnight and it was ( cold night) same thing process would not start untill I gave it shot. 

How do these works and what is going on, they have no primer, or choke 

Any help???

Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

They do have a choke, but it's not controlled manually rather it's controlled by an air vane kinda like the governor on the older 3.5hp and sprint engines. When the engine starts up air blown by the cooling fan on the flywheel blows past the air vane and causes the choke to open. There is a temperature compensating spring to keep the choke from fully closing when the engine is hot. If you take the blower housing off of the engine, you will see how it works, it's a pretty simple set up.


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi !! so when I try to start it cold the choke is cold, but it takes a squirt fluid to start it.
Once warmed up it starts fine ( like it needs a primer bulb) but there is none, how does the gas get to the carb when cold? 

What do you think the problem is?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Could be a number of things, but most likely it's carburetor related. Possible old fuel, or a partially restricted main jet or nozzle. Make sure the choke plate is closing all the way and that it moves freely.


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi 30 year Tech! Yes, I checked the choke plate and it moves freely and opens when the engine warms up. What would be next simplest thing new fuel, then the main jet?
Is the main jet a nut in center of the bowl?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep, thats what I would do, fresh fuel and if no change then check the main jet for build up or obstruction. You are correct it's in the nut on the bottom of the carburetor.


----------

